# Finishing for a sign



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Last evening our time, I emailed Michael Dresdner who I'm told is one of the top experts on wood finishing, asking his advice on finishing my otherwise completed freehand routed sign. Imagine my surprise when an answer was awaiting me this morning. My question has been abreviated,
possibly for inclusion in "Woodanswers"
The fact that I sought Michael's advice should in no way appear as a slight on any forum member, all advice posted has been taken on board to enable me to make a sensible choice.

Q: I reside in Western Australia where we average 8 hours of sunlight
each day throughout the year and temperatures reaching well into the
100 degree range. I freehand routed an oak sign with the letters
raised and the background routed away. I want the letters to be
clearly seen, either stained or painted, and the whole coated with a
clear matte finish. Any suggestions?

A: I presume you are going to color only the letters, or only the
background in order to get contrast. Either is fine, and the same
rules apply to both. If you use stain, choose one that is 100% pigment
based, since anything with dye in it is likely to fade. Varathane oil
based stain is an example of such a stain. Topcoat that with spar
varnish or oil based exterior spar urethane. If you choose to paint,
use an exterior primer followed by exterior paint. The other important
issue for good adhesion is proper preparation, so make sure the wood
is clean, and sand it just before finishing.


-- 
Michael Dresdner


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing it Harry all finished! 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah Harry, we need stinkin' pictures!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Be patient my friends. Yesterday I was tempted to cheat, that's right, CHEAT, whilst I was looking around our equivalent to you're home store, I came across the craft section and there were laser cut MDF letters, numbers and shapes. the size and style of the letters was almost identical to what I have spent hours routing! For about $20.00 I could have purchased all 21 pieces. Needless to say I didn't succumb to the temptation.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

GOOD ON YA, Harry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

